# ""
,  ,   ,    ,    ,    .    .  ,    ,    12-     12 % ,   35    60 %.      . .      , ,          1418        25 ,         5560 . 
          (),   -   ( )    ,   .             .       ,                     ,      ,           ,     .                ,      .         ,        (  ,               ). 
 80 % ,  ,      ,              . 
   ,          .        ,           .    ,     ,    ,           , -           .           ,     ,  ,          . ,    ,   .        . . :      ,       .           .
    - , ,   ,       , ,       .  , ,               ,   .            :       ,     ;   ,     ,  ,     ...  , ,  ,      ,   ,     ... . 
      ?      . ,  :       ,         , , ,    ,  ...  . .           ,     .   ,          . 
   ( ,       ,  ),     ,      ,         .  ,      ,  ,   ;                    .

----------


## V00D00People

...   _

----------


## laithemmer

.  ,   . 
ֳ,    "-" ?!

----------


## rust



----------


## admin

? 
             . ,     ,               .   , ,  .              .     ,        ,         -   ,       ,    .  ,   ,          .        ,  .    , , ,     .    ,     ,        . ,     ,        . 
  ? 
    .          ,    .           (      ), , ,        .
          .     .          ,   .    ,         .      ,     . 
,    -. 
    ,      ,  ,     ().  ,    , ,   ,     .     (   ),     ,    .           .
    .       ,     .
            .        ,            .        ,     .            ( ,      )         .   ,    ,   .         -. 
  -? 
  .     ,   ,   ,     .       ,           .      ,     -     .        ,     ,      .    ,    .       ,     .     ( )   .     ,      -,       .    , , ,     .       ,      .

----------


## admin

? 
     . ,   ,    .   .    .            .   ,   ,     .       ,        .   , ,     ,       .       .           .   ( ),     ,      .       .      . 
    .            .      .
 ,     ,     .   ,     ,      ,    .       ,     .      , ,   ,   ,     .  ,         .  , ,  ,  ,    ,    .       ,       .
     .     ,        ,    ,     . 
  ,     .  ? 
  .     ,     , ,  ,  .          .
         .         ,    .        .   (     )      .    ?
.         . 
  ,   ,   ? 
 .          . 13-   11-     ,     ,  .  .
       .          . 
     ? 
.      .              .       . ,         .
      .         ,        .  ,    ,       ,        .

----------


## V00D00People

...     -...        ?

----------


## admin

,    ⳺...      .

----------


## rust

,

----------


## laithemmer

> ...     -...        ?

  ,        -      ,  ,   ...  ,      ?! )))))   

> ,    ⳺...      .

  ..

----------


## Lee

?   ,      ?              .

----------

.  )))))))))))))

----------


## rust

> .  )))))))))))))

       ....

----------

. , )

----------


## 100

-               .      -  ,      ( ) .
    ,     ,  ,    .      ,     .       -   2  (  ,   )        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    100   - ,      ,          .     -       ( Ҳ,  )  3  ,   2-2,5 .      ,       ...

----------


## laithemmer

*100*,    ,          ,..  100  -  ?
    ,  . ,      ?

----------


## 100

> *100*,    ,          ,..  100  -  ?
>     ,  . ,      ?

   ,        .    "  , ,      "  ..,       :                 ,  ,          :    ;                 ...
        ,    ",    "...     (,     ,  ,  ,   )
..           ,     -         ""

----------


## kolizey

,     :)

----------


## laithemmer

,   ? , ?

----------


## rust

,    ?
    ?
   ?
 ?
,      ?

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## rust

,

----------


## Mr.Kronko

...,  *rust*???

----------

> *100*,    ,          ,..  100  -  ?
>     ,  . ,      ?

                .

----------


## rust

> .

     ,   :    ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**,    : "   ",  
"i   - 
,    ",   
"?
 ?

  ?
 ! -

   "

----------


## kolizey

,      :) ??

----------


## Def

,   ?   . )))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*kolizey*,   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> .

  ճ    -   ?
 . .
  ,...,  
 ,    , ,     ?!
  ,   -    ,    -    .

----------


## rasta-koy

- ,  
     ,   !!! :- ))
             -   ,      ,  ,   ....   , ,

----------


## konek

-   ...

----------

> ,     ,     .   ,     ,      ,    .       ,     .

    .      .       .

----------

> 

   .     -

----------


## kira88

...

----------


## xobotok

? 
 ?  

> .      .       .

----------


## yarko1983

,      . -   ,       ,       - .      ,      .           ,         .     ,      .      .    ,              ,           .  
        ,     .    ?      ,  ,  . 
               ,       ,    .     , ,   .      . ,   ,    ,   , .      ,                  .   
          .        ,    .               ,  ,       .   ,      ,       .
       .    ,    ,            ,             ,   .    ,         .

----------

